# How to get rid of the copyright protection?



## ebo0763

I can't watch DVD movies on my computer because it is protected... And i also want to rip it into .avi, same thing. what can i do to get rid of the copyright protection?


----------



## The_Other_One

Read the forum rules...


----------



## ebo0763

So you mean that i can't have a backup of my own DVDs??? I didn't say i was gonna steal DVDs by copying them...


----------



## loque

ebo0763 said:


> I can't watch DVD movies on my computer because it is protected...


If you bought the DVD, you need to install a DVD player and watch it.  Errors about copyright protection usually mean you don't have a DVD decoder installed, unless it's somehow dodgy in which case you need to purchase it.


----------



## elmarcorulz

ebo0763 said:


> So you mean that i can't have a backup of my own DVDs???



Nope, its illegal


----------



## sup2jzgte

ebo0763 said:


> So you mean that i can't have a backup of my own DVDs??? I didn't say i was gonna steal DVDs by copying them...



Nope because if that was the case people would buy a movie, make 100 copies and sell them Legally, which is why they dont allow ANYONE to copy movies.


----------



## SirKenin

I've never met someone who backs up their own movies.  You have to beat people over the head with a baseball bat to get them to back up their harddrives...

You have to admit, though.. It was a nice try.


----------



## sup2jzgte

Hey if you like the movie that much you could always contact the movie company and purchase the rights for a few million


----------



## leetkyle

Like any CD, you are allowed to make a legal backup on most disks assuming you have the original disk. It is broken easily, but on the assumption that you own the DVDs and just want to make a private copy, whilst still obtaining the original disk while you have the ripped copy on your computer - then it's fine for most.


----------



## Geoff

leetkyle said:


> Like any CD, you are allowed to make a legal backup on most disks assuming you have the original disk. It is broken easily, but on the assumption that you own the DVDs and just want to make a private copy, whilst still obtaining the original disk while you have the ripped copy on your computer - then it's fine for most.



It's a common misconception, but if you read the WARNING and Agreements on movies and software, it specifically says that making a copy of that disc is strictly forbidden.


----------



## 4W4K3

And this is why I don't buy DVD's.


----------



## SirKenin

It was ruled in 2004 that backing up your DVDs, even for your own use, is illegal.  How retarded is that...?


----------



## SFR

.... yawn.  Thread Closed.


----------

